# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pixie frog Male or Female? PICTURES

## Terriq

Ok well i asked this question a while ago so here are some updated pictures, btw it croaks not often though

----------


## FLUXCORE

Looks to be a male to me

----------


## Bandit Reptiles

Nice pixie

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

A very fat male.

----------


## Lija

> A very fat male.


 completely in agreement with that

----------


## Cap10Squirty

Is that cedar chip bedding in the first picture?

----------


## Terriq

> Is that cedar chip bedding in the first picture?


Yes, I think

----------


## Lija

> Is that cedar chip bedding in the first picture?


 good catch!
yeah seriously do you keep yours on that?

----------


## Cap10Squirty

It would be far better to toss that stuff and use eco earth/coco coir instead of the cedar. I'm almost certain cedar shavings have a toxin in them that would definitely be harmful....someone back me up on that. That goes for pine shavings too...not to mention they are both rough on a frog's soft skin.

----------


## Terriq

> It would be far better to toss that stuff and use eco earth/coco coir instead of the cedar. I'm almost certain cedar shavings have a toxin in them that would definitely be harmful....someone back me up on that. That goes for pine shavings too...not to mention they are both rough on a frog's soft skin.


It is softwood bedding, is that also harmful?

----------


## Lija

You are absolutely right, neither cedar or pine is suitable substrate for anyone, I use aspen and only for snakes that dont need high humidity.
 But for frogs???? Are you kidding? Where did that idea came from, that is very bad , change it to exo earth/plantation soil ASAP and if you really keep in on that substrate do you want to post answers for trouble in the enclosure here, I kinda think you may need some advise :Smile:

----------


## Lija

> It is softwood bedding, is that also harmful?


 If it is aspen, it is still abrasive to their skin, it doesn't hold any humidity, in fact it will mold pretty fast if any water is spilled and stay this way for a few days. It is not possible to keep humidity where it should be with a substrate like that.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

And not to mention the risk of impacting your frog with that bedding. If you feed the frog in that aquarium (I see two bowls, one for water one for food?) and if he were to jump at his prey and miss and grab a mouthful of the aspen bedding....it won't come out the other end too easily.  :Frown: 

The reason the Eco-Earth or Plantation Soil is used is because it is soft, holds moisture well, doesn't readily mold, and is very fine/can be passed easily by the frog if accidental ingestion occurs (I buy generic coco-coir on Amazon.com that people use for organic gardening - 11 pounds for $14 USD is far cheaper than buying exo-terra, especially if you have a big enclosure.

In the mean time, Lija would you agree that keeping the frog on damp paper towels or in shallow water would be fine to hold over until Eco-Earth or plantation soil can be obtained?

Here are the "Trouble in the Frog Enclosure" questions that members can help you with:

1. Size of enclosure?

2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences?

3. Humidity? 

4. Temperature? 

5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish? 

6. Materials used for substrate? 

7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials. - How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv? 

8. Main food source? 

9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often?) 

10. Lighting? 

11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure? 

12. When is the last time he/she ate? 

13. Have you found poop lately? 

14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine) 

15. How old is the frog? 

16. How long have you owned him/her? 

17. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? 

18. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats? 

19. How often the frog is handled? 

20. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area? 

21. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)

----------


## Terriq

Thank you, luckily I have some soil that I went out and bought not too long ago

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> Thank you, luckily I have some soil that I went out and bought not too long ago


gardening soil?

----------


## Terriq

> gardening soil?


Nope, I got it a petsmart, its premium tropical soil expandable compressed coconut fiber bedding

----------


## Lija

Yes paper towels would be way better solution until you get fine coconut fibre ( exo earth, plantation soil or similar). Another reason I would like to see an answers to the questions above is that I think diet if off too, humidity and possibly something else. 
Let's make this frog happy and healthy  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

> Nope, I got it a petsmart, its premium tropical soil expandable compressed coconut fiber bedding


 What brand? It can one of the ones I mentioned, pet smart in AB carry only exo terra plantation soil, is it what you have?

----------


## Carlos

Hello Terriq!  Here is an excellent care article with good information about your male Pixie:  Frog Forum - African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Care and Breeding.  Think the best set-up for that size would be a 40 breeder size tank or similar that is divided into 2/3 water and 1/3 dry substrate sections.  Also, you could keep it all dry with a large daily changed dechlorinated water dish where frog can soak.  For the dry section you want either Plantation Soil or EcoEarth.  Both are shredded coco and you need to mix with dechlorinated water until slightly damp and it clumps on fist; but does not drip water out.

Recommend you do yourself a favor and question any advise from person that told you to keep a frog in wood shavings; it's incorrect and can harm your gorgeous frog. By the way, soil could have fertilizers or other additive like pesticides that could harm your frog too.  If you are planning to use it; do make sure it's pure organic soil without any additives.  IMO shredded coco is a better substrate than soil, unless you plan to use live plants in a vivarium. 

Good luck and let us know if we can be of any further help  :Smile:  !

----------


## Terriq

> And not to mention the risk of impacting your frog with that bedding. If you feed the frog in that aquarium (I see two bowls, one for water one for food?) and if he were to jump at his prey and miss and grab a mouthful of the aspen bedding....it won't come out the other end too easily. 
> 
> The reason the Eco-Earth or Plantation Soil is used is because it is soft, holds moisture well, doesn't readily mold, and is very fine/can be passed easily by the frog if accidental ingestion occurs (I buy generic coco-coir on Amazon.com that people use for organic gardening - 11 pounds for $14 USD is far cheaper than buying exo-terra, especially if you have a big enclosure.
> 
> In the mean time, Lija would you agree that keeping the frog on damp paper towels or in shallow water would be fine to hold over until Eco-Earth or plantation soil can be obtained?
> 
> Here are the "Trouble in the Frog Enclosure" questions that members can help you with:
> 
> 1. Size of enclosure?
> ...


1. 20 Gallon
2. No other frogs 
3. Day time, Low 80's, nightime, high 80's
4. Above 
5. Got 2 water bowls 
6. Used to be softwood bedding
7. Just water bowls and the bedding 
8. Variety of things, crickets, fuzzys, super worms, etc
9. Yes, but not too often
10. Yes
11. Idk
12. Today, (24 small crickets) 
13. Nope ;(
14. ill post one later
15. I got him june 1st 2013 and he was VERY small when I got him
16. since june 1st 2013
17. Captive bred, got at petsmart
18. Very often, mice as treats
19. When feeding
20. Idk
21. Water bowl cleaning, new substrate every month

----------


## Terriq

> What brand? It can one of the ones I mentioned, pet smart in AB carry only exo terra plantation soil, is it what you have?


All living things

----------


## Cap10Squirty

The temperature is that low 80s in the day and high 80s at night? Or was humidity low in the day and high at night and temperature 80s throughout?

I'd check out the feeder section for extra options, perhaps better than superworms and crickets. Make sure the mice feeding is kept as a treat (which I saw that you mentioned).

My suggestion as far as food options - check out Canadian nightcrawlers, if you have not already. Also, are you opposed to keeping roaches? Haha it is usually a touchy subject for those that purchase their feeders and choose not to breed their own.

----------


## Terriq

Sorry that was the temperature, keeping roaches would be cool as long as my frog likes them, oh sorry if I reply late im gonna give my frog a bath after you said that the substrate I use hurts him ;(

----------


## Lija

He can't keep roaches, it is Canada  :Frown:  we are not allowed  :Frown: 

 ok you need to cover 3 sides on your enclosure and look into bigger tank soon
 humidity. It gotta be 70-80 with temp at high 80 it is hard to do, they can tolerate that temp, but will feel better close to 80 during a day. 
 Super worms are fatty and have high content of chitin, not as high as mealworms but not by much, for a a big frog one or 2 wont't do much, but big quantities may cause impaction, so you better slow down on these.  Crickets, night crawlers should be a staple. And make sure you supplement them  2xweek with ca/vitd3 dust and once a week multivitamins. 

 Never seen that substrate here, but if that says coconut fibre it is fine. When you expand it make sure you use conditioned water, same as for your water bowl.
 Also I would suggest to put some sorts of hide, plant may be, even hanging would do.

----------


## Lija

> Sorry that was the temperature, keeping roaches would be cool as long as my frog likes them, oh sorry if I reply late im gonna give my frog a bath after you said that the substrate I use hurts him ;(


 that is an excellent idea!

----------


## Terriq

> He can't keep roaches, it is Canada  we are not allowed 
> 
>  ok you need to cover 3 sides on your enclosure and look into bigger tank soon
>  humidity. It gotta be 70-80 with temp at high 80 it is hard to do, they can tolerate that temp, but will feel better close to 80 during a day. 
>  Super worms are fatty and have high content of chitin, not as high as mealworms but not by much, for a a big frog one or 2 wont't do much, but big quantities may cause impaction, so you better slow down on these.  Crickets, night crawlers should be a staple. And make sure you supplement them  2xweek with ca/vitd3 dust and once a week multivitamins. 
> 
>  Never seen that substrate here, but if that says coconut fibre it is fine. When you expand it make sure you use conditioned water, same as for your water bowl.
>  Also I would suggest to put some sorts of hide, plant may be, even hanging would do.


Cant he just make a hiding spot and just hide in the substrate?

----------


## Cap10Squirty

I completely forgot about roaches and Canada...in that case stick with the crickets and check into the nightcrawlers. If you are breeding the superworms you can catch them when they are molting (they will be white) and they are far softer than when their new layer of chitin has fully formed.

----------


## Terriq

> I completely forgot about roaches and Canada...in that case stick with the crickets and check into the nightcrawlers. If you are breeding the superworms you can catch them when they are molting (they will be white) and they are far softer than when their new layer of chitin has fully formed.


Cant I just dig for worms or no?

----------


## Carlos

> Cant he just make a hiding spot and just hide in the substrate?


Yes if that is the only resource frog has to feel safe.  Covering 3 sides of enclosure is a standard practice to reduce frog stress levels.  A plant (can be fake one) and a hiding spot can also help frog feel safe.  Like with humans, prolonged stress can affect the immunity system and lead to chronic health issues.




> Cant I just dig for worms or no?



You can as long as area has not been treated with fertilizers or pesticides.  Usually can find Canadian Night Crawlers in bait stores, just make sure they are not dyed.

----------


## Lija

> Cant he just make a hiding spot and just hide in the substrate?


 He can and he will, but he will feel much better when he can do it under something.

----------


## Terriq

> He can and he will, but he will feel much better when he can do it under something.


Ok thanks, I will go out and purchase one later tonight! and he seems to love the bath lol everytime I try to pick him up he just fights to get back in  :Smile: , how long should I keep him in there?

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> Ok thanks, I will go out and purchase one later tonight! and he seems to love the bath lol everytime I try to pick him up he just fights to get back in , how long should I keep him in there?


I'm guessing he's out now? If you provide a container that is large enough inside the current enclosure you might find that the frog stays in the water more than the land side. Just be sure to change the water out as needed.

----------


## Beardo

I just wanted to say kudos to you for listening to the good advice given to you, instead of getting defensive and fighting with the people trying to help you out, like so many other people have done in the past. It shows you really have your animal's best interests at heart.....and I always enjoy seeing that! You have a very good looking frog and I'm sure he will continue to thrive in your care. Thanks again!

----------


## Terriq

> I'm guessing he's out now? If you provide a container that is large enough inside the current enclosure you might find that the frog stays in the water more than the land side. Just be sure to change the water out as needed.


Yeah right now I have 2 Dog water bowls

----------


## Lija

> I just wanted to say kudos to you for listening to the good advice given to you, instead of getting defensive and fighting with the people trying to help you out, like so many other people have done in the past. It shows you really have your animal's best interests at heart.....and I always enjoy seeing that! You have a very good looking frog and I'm sure he will continue to thrive in your care. Thanks again!


 I was thinking exactly same thing, thanks from me too.

----------



----------


## Terriq

> I'm guessing he's out now? If you provide a container that is large enough inside the current enclosure you might find that the frog stays in the water more than the land side. Just be sure to change the water out as needed.


Oh and I forgot to mention, the bath actually worked, he poo'd in it, and he wasnt pooing for a long time :O

----------


## habeeb

do u know how old ur frog is??? and have pics of it when it was like 3-4 inches?? i have one right now that is 3-4 inches and has almost the same white markings as urs does, but mine looks very female. but i have been hearing croaking early sometimes around 4-5am so im not sure what mine is lol

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> do u know how old ur frog is??? and have pics of it when it was like 3-4 inches?? i have one right now that is 3-4 inches and has almost the same white markings as urs does, but mine looks very female. but i have been hearing croaking early sometimes around 4-5am so im not sure what mine is lol


I am in the same boat that you are in. My frog is pretty big but I still kind of think it's a female based on looks however, it croaks late at night..

----------


## habeeb

i guess its just a waiting game for us to wait to see what it will really turn out to be lol mine has a really small head compared to my past male i had so im not sure on its sex as of now and the croaks sound exactly the same as when my past male was younger when it was like 3-4 inches as well....




> I am in the same boat that you are in. My frog is pretty big but I still kind of think it's a female based on looks however, it croaks late at night..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Check for Nuptial pads. Thety can easily be seen on males.

----------


## habeeb

pixies have the pads too?? i only thought it was pacs..im guessing same location as pacs? 





> Check for Nuptial pads. Thety can easily be seen on males.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> pixies have the pads too?? i only thought it was pacs..im guessing same location as pacs?


Takes up almost the whole thumb. Many male frogs develope Nuptial Pads. Most only appear when the ffog reaches sexual maturity or only when mating season has arrived.

----------


## habeeb

oh nice...ill check for them then...thanks!!  :Big Grin:

----------

